# Webseite <=> Java



## Guest (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage:

Kann Java irgendwie mit einer WebSeite kommunizieren?

Ich habe ein kleines Java Programm. Dieses soll auf eingaben (z.B. Klick auf einen Link) im Browser reagieren und die eingabe auswerten. Auf dem Server kann ich ggf. Zusatzprogramme installieren. Auch soll die Kommunikation zwischen Java-Programm und WebSeite nur auf eine Seite (die auf dem Server liegt) beschränt sein. Eine Kommunikation WebSeite => Java würde mir ausreichen ideal wäre natürlich auch Java => WebSeite.

Kann man hier ggf. über JavaScript gehen? Oder gibt es andere Ansätze?


----------



## Gast (6. Mai 2008)

Schon mal dran gedacht aus dem Programm ein Servlet zu machen das du dann über JavaScript aufrufst wenn die gewünschte Aktion ausgeführt wurde?


----------



## tuxedo (7. Mai 2008)

Wenn du "Programme" auf dem Webserver installieren kannst: Schreib doch einfach einen kleinen Java SocketServer der auf dem Server läuft und lass dein Applet (ich nehme mal es ist eines) mit dem SocketServer verbindung aufnehmen.

Ansonsten gibts noch den etwas komplizierteren Umweg über PHP (GET/POSt an ein PHP-Script etc...)

- Alex


----------



## byte (7. Mai 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du "Programme" auf dem Webserver installieren kannst: Schreib doch einfach einen kleinen Java SocketServer der auf dem Server läuft und lass dein Applet (ich nehme mal es ist eines) mit dem SocketServer verbindung aufnehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts noch den etwas komplizierteren Umweg über PHP (GET/POSt an ein PHP-Script etc...)


Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge? :roll:
Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung wurde schon genannt: Servlets.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Mai 2008)

Sinnvoll oder nicht kommt auch auf den Anwendungsbereich an und ist Anwendungssache. Es könnte genug Gründe gegen Servlets geben die wir vom TS nicht genannt bekommen haben.

Mehr Alternativen zu haben/sehen ist immer besser ;-)


----------

